# Air Suspension Teaser



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is a little teaser until I get around to making a proper video.

https://youtu.be/TAlc1lxwbGo


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I spilled my coffee. Thanks.


----------

